# RIP Backwater Eddy



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just saw this. Can't believe Ed is gone. Talk about one of the most knowledgable and friendliest Red River fishermen you could ever hope to meet. 
If there is any consolation, at least he died doing what he loved the most: fishing

RIP ED 

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/324947/group/homepage/

*Man's body recovered in presumed accidental drowning south of Moorhead*

MOORHEAD - The body of a Moorhead fisherman was recovered from a creek south of the city on Sunday in what appears to be an accidental drowning, Clay County Sheriff Bill Bergquist said.

The man was identified as 49-year-old Edwin Carlson, formerly of Sargent County, N.D. His body was sent to the Ramsey County Medical Examiner's Office for an autopsy, Bergquist said.

The sheriff's office responded at 5:40 p.m. Sunday to the 12000 block of Third Street South, about nine miles south of Moorhead, to check on the welfare of a man fishing on Wolverton Creek. Carlson's white van was parked along the road at a bridge where he'd fished many times, but he wasn't around it, Bergquist said.

"When we had that little rainstorm yesterday, some of the neighbors drove by and his van was sitting there wide open, windows open, radio playing, and he wasn't around, so they closed it all up for him," Bergquist said. "They thought maybe he'd walked down the river a ways. And then after the rain got over, they came back, looked for him but couldn't find him, so they called us."

A search dog and boats from Valley Water Rescue and the Sabin Fire Department were used to search the area. The Sabin boat crew found the body about one-eighth of a mile from the bridge.

Bergquist said a lot of the man's footprints had been washed away by the rain, but there was some mud on the edge of a concrete bridge culvert where the man apparently had been standing, and it "looked like he maybe slipped in," he said.

"There were no indications on his body of anything but that, but the autopsy will tell us that," he said.

Carlson's family members in North Dakota and South Dakota were notified of his death.

The incident remains under investigation.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ed will be missed by many that who loved him and looked up to him. I have looked up to Ed for sometime now. He taught me how to fish the red and have gave me some good pointers on how to fish the red. He was a man of wisdom and knowledge. I will miss him. There was one time we were fishing south river and I caught my first cat and I was holding it up and it slapped me with his tail. Ed laughed so hard haha. Good memories.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Our prayers go out to his family.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Backwater Eddy was arguably the most knowledgeable river fisherman in the area.
Haven't been this saddened by the death of someone I never personally met in a long time. 
The 10 pm news will have more on the man that was a river guru if there ever was.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Very few people...if any...readily shared more knowledge with the readers of this forum. I didnt know Eddy...but I respected the man just based on his willingness to share fishing info and knowledge...right *HERE*. Always enjoyed reading his contributions. RIP Ed. :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Amen. Was able to visit with him here on Nodak and appreciated Ed's willingness to share advice. It's the pits.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've met Ed many times and ran into him along the river. He was always lurking somewhere near a hot bite on the river (we'd think we were the only in the know...Ed always knew before us).

He will be missed.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I cannot believe it. Ed was a great man, and like said before, was probably the most knowledgable person about the river system here.

I cannot believe it.

RIP ED


----------

